# What is the best IWB Holster?



## duprenix (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the Defender Pro Series

RawDogTactical.com


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

My vote is still the Milt Sparks Versa Max 2


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you asking because you truly want to know about alternatives?
Or are you merely stating your own preference in what you believe to be a non-threatening way?

I suggest that, if you believe that your RawDogTactical rig is the best, you should come right out and say so.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I like something designed like the Crossbreed, for its simplicity and comfort. I have bought a couple outright, made a few of similar design, from scratch, and built similar designs from kits. They employ Kydex for the actual holster and have a wide leather or horsehide pad for contact against your skin (or T-shirt) that forms to your particular shape and becomes fairly comfortable over time.

No IWB that I know of is more comfortable than OWB, but they do conceal larger handguns more easily, in my experience, and making them yourself allows you to have more of them so you can have more options for various handguns. Since retirement, I dress more casually and go to fewer places where good concealment is necessary, so I carry OWB as often as possible.


----------



## PastureOfMuppets (Oct 24, 2014)

The Treadstone by Overwatch Holsters for a full Kydex.

Realistically, there is no "best IWB holster". Everyone has different things to take into consideration from body size and shape to firearm carried to lifestyle and environment.


----------



## motorcity001 (Jan 10, 2015)

I just purchased a Comfort Holsters, love it. Very affordable and comfortable for all day carry.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The one you purchase that feels just right is the best.... Sadly it usually takes the purchasing of many holsters before finding the right one..........

Best holster is the same as best handgun, it always comes down to a personal choice....


----------



## LRO76 (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody got experience with " Gungoddess " holsters , they are kydex & the one I'm looking at is iwb or owb with up to 25 degrees can't adjustment via the adjustable clip mount , for about $45. & they have one to fit my KahrCM 40 with Crimson Trace sight & laser sight guns have fewer to choose from ?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

My top IWB holster is my Onyx from StealthGearUSA. My next two are both made by Theis Holsters. The thing is so many holsters are similar in many ways and some look like exact duplicates.


----------



## ZackAttack071309 (Apr 8, 2015)

I stick to Daltech Force holsters, they just work for me. I do agree with you that some look like exact duplicates.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I've got a big huge box of holsters, but the ones I wear the most are all AlienGear Cloak Tuck 2.0 models.
I'm wearing one now with a SigSauer 1911 Target and I can easily forget I'm wearing it.


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> The one you purchase that feels just right is the best.... Sadly it usually takes the purchasing of many holsters before finding the right one..........
> 
> Best holster is the same as best handgun, it always comes down to a personal choice....


A true statement. What works for one person may not be right for another.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone who has carried a gun every day for long hours is usually going to have a variety of holsters and handguns. Nothing is going to be perfect for carrying and perfect for participating in a gunfight - it's one or the other, and comfort should be trumped by necessity for anyone who thinks that there is a high likelihood of needing the gun, someday. Those of us who perceive ourselves to be less likely to ever have to use a lethal weapon are naturally going to lean more toward comfort, but still want to retain an option, just in case.


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

With my new holster OWB I feel I have a good mix of comfort and usefulness. I also have an IWB holster that I use from time to time that works well but it's not the best in overall comfort. But then again my IWB holster was a cheaper holster so I shouldn't expect it to be perfect.

If I carried IWB more I'd have another holster made so I can get it the way I like.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a Foxx hybrid for IWB and a DeSantis scabbard for OWB and like them both for what they are.


----------

